# Mr. Wonderful involved in tragic boating accident



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

https://news.google.com/articles/CB...a2lsbGVkLXR3by9hbXA?hl=en-CA&gl=CA&ceid=CA:en


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Is there some comment you wanted to make on the subject or are you just trying to provide a news service within CMF? Is there perhaps some reason why you think this particular news item is of interest to readers here?

I never understand why people post links to something without saying WHY they thought it worth posting. My response to the involvement of 'Mr. Wonderful' in this accident is, who cares. It's like saying, Shawn Mendez is getting married, who cares. etc. etc. There is nothing worthy of DISCUSSION, it's just a fact with no reason to be in a discussion forum UNLESS you provide it in context of a discussion you wish to start. But then you would have to say what it is you want to discuss in relation to it wouldn't you.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Seems like a discussion has begun though.
Kevin O'Leary has been discussed on CMF before, so it's not unreasonable that some may be interested in the latest news - certainly no less than a thread about some US 'reality' TV show? 
Anyway, a tragic boating accident on all fronts.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Kevin O'Leary has been discussed on CMF before, so it's not unreasonable that some may be interested in the latest news


If the CEO of a bank or a popular fund manager had been involved, we would certainly be interested in how it might affect that company.

Perhaps some here are invested in O'Leary funds? If so, they should be interested in the news.
https://maplemoney.com/would-you-invest-in-the-oleary-funds/

With two dead, certainly tragic. Apparently O'Leary's wife was at the wheel of the boat he was on.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I’m sure it was Harper’s fault...Kevin did run for the leadership of the Conservative party after all.

Or, let’s start a conspiracy theory...Did Kevin, the control freak, really allow his wife to drive? Why did one boat flee the scene? If it was Kevin who fled the scene what was he hiding, if it was the other boat, were they seeking medical attention? We’re O’Leary wines involved? how much hush money will be doled out.

why didn’t Justin just walk out on the water and save the people?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

O'Leary is known to us as a participant in BNNs Lang-O'Leary Exchange. He was also a participant in Dragons' Den and Shark Tank, both angel-style investing shows. Not exactly a Shawn Mendes star.

It is interesting how posters reveal much about themselves in their postings. 

After killing two people, they left the scene and now their story is that Mrs. O'Leary was driving. O'Leary funds were divested some time ago. They were uncompetitive.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

O’leary Claims the other boat left and was running dark. At this point, we don’t know anything and, chances are, we never will as the records wil likely be sealed and part of the settlement will be no admitted fault.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Hmm....traveling on a dark lake at 11:30 pm is usually a bad idea and I only did it using extreme caution and only when absolutely required.

This tragedy sounds typical.....a dark night, speeding boats, maybe some drinking involved, nobody paying much attention...........boom.

We shall see what comes out but apparently the other boat had a dozen passengers on it and they are disputing O'Leary's account of the accident.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

If drinking was involved, there could be some very serious criminal charges laid, since two people were killed in the accident.

I would expect the police investigation would be very thorough.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

For those who don't know, Lake Joseph is the near north cottage country playground of the rich and famous.

Business owners and executives, professional athletes, and movie stars have multi-million dollar cottages lining the shoreline.

O'Leary's money doesn't make him standout on that lake.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

A couple of BC cases come to mind:

The intro to the first reads:

[1] Leon Michael William Reinbrecht is charged with criminal negligence causing death contrary to s. 220(b) of the Criminal Code of Canada

```
and criminal negligence causing bodily harm contrary to s. 221 of the Code, arising from a boating tragedy that occurred on Shuswap Lake on July 3, 2010. A houseboat operated by Kenneth Brown (the “Houseboat”) and a speed boat operated by Mr. Reinbrecht (the “Motorboat”) collided, killing Mr. Brown and injuring passengers on both vessels. The question for my determination is whether the Crown has proven beyond a reasonable doubt that Mr. Reinbrecht’s conduct that night attracts criminal liability in the form of criminal negligence or the included offence of dangerous operation of a vessel causing death and bodily harm.

https://www.bccourts.ca/jdb-txt/SC/15/19/2015BCSC1960.htm

The second case is based on the following fact pattern:

1]             THE COURT:  The accused, Joshua William Escott, is charged with dangerous operation of a vessel causing death.


[4]             The charge relates to a collision of two motor vessels that occurred on the evening of March 1, 2008, in Barkley Sound on the west coast of Vancouver Island.  Mr. Escott was the operator of a vessel named “Big Water”.  Ms. Kristiana Rode was his passenger.  The Big Water collided with another vessel, “Attacker”, operated by Jay Freeman.  The collision resulted in the death of Ms. Rode.

https://www.bccourts.ca/jdb-txt/SC/12/19/2012BCSC1922.htm
```


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....who the heck is shawn mendez?.... a reality-tv show guy, I'm guessing....is he the guy that makes moonshine? or lives with the ducks or something?....lol


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

My guess is Kevin was driving. Probably 3 sheets to the wind. 

I was at my cottage last weekend and if I recall correctly there was no moon. Looking out on the water, it would be pitch black. Certainly lights are important. More important to me would be a head light but for some unknown reason they are not mandatory. I suppose the waves would give a "low beam to high beam to low beam" action all on their own, as the boat bobs up and down. In any case, it was way too dark, in my opinion at 11:30pm last weekend, to be out in the boat on the water. Lastly, it would be a rare event for 2 people to die with a boat going 5km per hour, which would be my top speed, if I were dumb enough to go out on the water last weekend, so we can also assume it was probably punching through the water at a much higher speed.

Whoever was driving that boat, must have been drunk, so if his wife tested OK for drugs and alcohol, then that gives a lot more evidence that she was probably not the one with their hand on the throttle, at the time of the accident. Would be interesting to know the type of boat and size of motor, but I suspect it would be something fairly audacious, if it was owned by Kevin O'Leary.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> ....who the heck is shawn mendez?.... a reality-tv show guy, I'm guessing....is he the guy that makes moonshine? or lives with the ducks or something?....lol


Really Jargey! I think you (and I) are just jealous that Shawn is only a few years out of high school (Pickering) and has all those hot gals after him instead of us :excitement:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if you aren't 100% right Optsy.

For some reason people don't feel the same responsibility driving a boat as they do a car, when in fact it can be more dangerous.

At our Ontario lake in the rock shield the lake system was full or rocks just below the surface of the water. After 40 years on the lake, I knew every nook and cranny but many people renting cottages or visiting for the day had no idea what was hidden from view.

I would be sitting there fishing and watch a boat come flying right down the middle of the channel....exactly where there was couple of big rocks and no warning sign.

I would wave frantically at them......and they would wave back, and then they would hit the rock. 

The boat would skitter across the rock and the prop would grind itself up on the rocks. Passengers would be thrown about.

After witnessing numerous such incidents on the lake, I asked the marina owner why they didn't mark the rocks.

Two reasons, he said. 

The first is that if we mark the rock with a buoy or white jug and it moves away and people hit the rock we could be held liable for not maintaining it properly.

Second reason is we don't mind fixing their boats....and then he grinned.

This boat only hit a wave the wrong way....while they are all standing there like dummies...yikes.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Optsy.......from what I read a passenger on the other boat said the O'Leary boat was traveling "bow up" as it approached and hit them, so I reckon that on that smallish inland lake it would mean they weren't going slow enough to keep the bow down or fast enough to get the boat to plane. Assuming they knew how their boat handled with tilt and trim, it doesn't appear the driver was in good condition to be driving it at some "in between" speed because you can't see where you are going. 

That is how newbies and drunks drive boats.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> ....who the heck is shawn mendez?.... a reality-tv show guy, I'm guessing....is he the guy that makes moonshine? or lives with the ducks or something?....lol


You know, I was wondering who the heck he was too. Didn't bother to try and find out.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

agent99 said:


> You know, I was wondering who the heck he was too. Didn't bother to try and find out.


I didn't bother to wonder.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

OptsyEagle said:


> In any case, it was way too dark, in my opinion at 11:30pm last weekend, to be out in the boat on the water.


Too dark?? I have spent my life sailing and boating. There is no problem with darkness. Boats are required to have navigation lights installed by builder. Navigation markers are either lighted or reflective. Darkness helps to see them. Lake Joseph does have navigation aids. 

What matters, is keeping a proper lookout and knowing just where you are (using instruments or dead reckoning). When operating a boat, having the Boat Operators licence is a legal requirement and also very important for safe operation. We sometimes see parents letting their kids drive


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

agent99 said:


> Too dark?? I have spent my life sailing and boating. There is no problem with darkness. Boats are required to have navigation lights installed by builder. Navigation markers are either lighted or reflective. Darkness helps to see them. Lake Joseph does have navigation aids.
> 
> What matters, is keeping a proper lookout and knowing just where you are (using instruments or dead reckoning). When operating a boat, having the Boat Operators licence is a legal requirement and also very important for safe operation. We sometimes see parents letting their kids drive


I don't recall seeing any lights on the many floating logs and the dead heads that stick up above water but are also held solidly to the bottom, that provides a lot more collision damage. God forbid some idiot decided to go for a late night swim. Hard to see those morons as well.

Driving at night can be done safely but one needs to understand the issues and most of those issues are usually handled by moving at a very, very, very slow speed. It is just physics. If you hit something with a tin or fibreglass boat at 5 km/hr you will most likely just bounce off of it. If you are standing in the boat, maybe you fall down on one leg and skin the knee. You hit something at 30 to 50 km/hr...someone probably dies.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Really Jargey! I think you (and I) are just jealous that Shawn is only a few years out of high school (Pickering) and has all those hot gals after him instead of us :excitement:


Hey! speak for yourself, omo! lol!&#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Yikes....525 million views and I never heard of him. Shows how up to date I am on the music scene.

The guy reminds me of a 2019 version of James Dean. The girls have always loved a rebel.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

sags said:


> Yikes....525 million views and I never heard of him. Shows how up to date I am on the music scene.
> 
> The guy reminds me of a 2019 version of James Dean. The girls have always loved a rebel.


...its like a few years back, when this young kid, who I think was part of some awards show (Junos maybe) here that year, walked by me on the street downtown, with a few young girls trailing behind...I had to go home & ask my daughters who this guy was...
"That was Justin Beiber, dad!"...lol....never hoid of him at that point!


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

^^^
re above, just had to check out the date ...apparently it WAS the junos ...in 2010...justin was all of 16 then!
shoulda got his autograph, for my collection, if i'd know who he was ...lol

check this out:
https://www.gettyimages.ca/photos/j... shoot st johns newfoundland&sort=mostpopular


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

It sounds like trouble for Mr. O'Leary.

He has hired prominent defense lawyer Brian Greenspan after it was revealed there is a video of the crash taken by a cottager.

Rumor is the OPP knows the other boat did have it's navigation lights on.

If I had O'Leary's money I would be hiring defense lawyer Marie Henein.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

He seems like the kind of guy to operate a boat at night, drunk, then pin the resulting accident on his wife. Would not be surprised if that was ultimately what happened.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I was hoping he'd represent himself, and try to talk his way out of trouble using that famous conservative "hard talk".


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Some other details are coming out.....

The OPP are trying to "recreate" the accident but waiting for similar weather.

The other boat was doing a lake cruise, and O'Leary's boat was going back to his residence. OPP say one of the boats was traveling at speed.

OPP also say they have not ruled out alcohol as a contributing factor.

O'Leary had said he will cooperate fully. I expect his lawyer will likely put an end to that.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

....I, like a lot of NLers, have been around boats, cabins cottages, lakes, ponds etc. most of my life...
Not very often would we be out on the water in the pitch black of night...
...must be different in ON....


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

You would be surprised Jargey.......

We used to hear the boat motors deep into the night. Even on a moon filled night it is difficult to see and there are rock ledges everywhere in those lakes.

We used to putter around in front of the well lit marina and drop a line in for pickerel.......but we never went more than a few feet from the docks.

O'Leary says his wife was driving, but what I wonder is how neither of them saw the other boat's navigation lights.

I am thinking if it is true his wife was driving, maybe he was drunk and she was inexperienced on the lake at night.

I think "inexperience" may be a factor as it would explain why the boat was traveling "bow up" on calm water.

It looks like the driver didn't know enough to back off the gas or set the trim to get the bow down so they could see.

The story will eventually come out.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't want to be a chauvinist but I usually find that boats are a lot like barbecues. You usually find the man is at the grill or behind the boat controls. There, of course, are exceptions, but that is what I have seen. Now with cars, when the man has had too much to drink you will find his wife drive them home, but with boats, it is not usually the case. Since wives don't tend to operate them as much they are a lot less comfortable with that, and when one adds the extremely low probably of running into a drunk driving "RIDE" program on the water, the man usually drives the boat home, unless he is completely falling down drunk.

Nothing above has anything to do with my opinion on whether women can handle a powerboat. Of course they can. It is just my opinion on what I have seen on the water...and at barbecues.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ So the chances of him and her lying is > 50%, each?


----------

